# Curious - what do your puppies do all day and when can they leave your sight



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Some new questions - Kipling is now approaching 8 months. I work from home so he spends most mornings with me in my office and, after our walk, and a snack he settles in and sleeps under the desk. Mid-day we take a break, he goes outside and depending on the day we play a little. Then he sleeps again. In the evening when kids and dh comes home he is overjoyed and playing. By early evening he once again relaxes and dozes. We cannot let him leave our sight however since he will chew, steal and get into trouble. So if we can't watch him he is crated. 

I'm curious:

1. what are your dog's days like?
2. When do you begin to trust them and not worry so much about where they are and what they're doing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Having never owned dogs before, I was kinda surprised by how much they sleep. My boys are older... but they wake up when we do around 7a. , they go for a long 45 minute walk to tire them out, they then eat, they then settle into their chairs or the couch while I get ready for work, once I leave I assume they pretty much do the same until their pet walker comes at 2p for a short walk and some RLH in the back yard. We come home there is a lot of joy and excitement, we go for another walk, or out back, they eat, we may play or do tricks after dinner and then they are on their perches again until the last potty break at 10p and then it is up to bed. I work from home a couple of days a week and on those days, weather permitting they go out and play more. But even when I am home they are pretty much bark-o-loungers. Breaks in Lounging only to bark at intruders.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Missy said:


> Breaks in Lounging only to bark at intruders.


AND to get your mail, eh Missy?!?!
Did you get a mailbox yet??


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well Missy I'm glad to hear the description of your day. Sounds like Kipling has a very similar routine. This is my first dog ever so I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Some new questions - Kipling is now approaching 8 months. I work from home so he spends most mornings with me in my office and, after our walk, and a snack he settles in and sleeps under the desk. Mid-day we take a break, he goes outside and depending on the day we play a little. Then he sleeps again. In the evening when kids and dh comes home he is overjoyed and playing. By early evening he once again relaxes and dozes. We cannot let him leave our sight however since he will chew, steal and get into trouble. So if we can't watch him he is crated.
> 
> ...


Kodi must be channeling Kipling. Except that we have a few short training sessions sprinkled in... But he's absolutely untrustworthy unsupervised! Both the trainer I work with regularly and my friend who is a trainer (and teaches dog training and behavior at the college level) say that you should count on having to closely supervise ANY puppy through it's first two years.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine pretty much do the same thing as your dogs. Get up, go out, eat and back to sleep. Up again to bark at the mailman, go outside again for some RLH, then back to sleep.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also sleeps off and on during the day. Depending on what he is doing and where he is going, but for the most part he enjoys his sleep. lol

As for being trustworthy, he has always been. He has never chewed anything as he just is not big into chewing. The worst thing he has ever done is chewing up toilet paper and flyers when unsupervised.. He was also 99% potty trustworthy since around 6 months old. The 1 % is for walking into his pee pads after and leaving a pee-paw trail..ewwwwww.. lol

Ryan


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a fun post 
Scooby (8 months)sleeps in his cage in my bedroom. As soon as he hears my youngest up and about he is crying and scratching to get out. He then runs around all excited for a few minutes, then sneaks off into my sons room (who is in the shower) to steal a sock. He then goes hides and either trys to kill the sock or sits on it looking all smug.
Once breakfast begins he then spreads his kibble all around the floor, flicking in the air or growling at it lol. Teeth cleaning time he is parading around with whatever goody he managed to get out the garbage (before I have woken up enough to move it out the way)
Depending on what I have on that day. He is in and out of the yard like a yo yo grrrrrrr or sleeping either in front of the fridge or in front of the closet door.
Evenings from about 7 onwards he gets really mellow and sleeps either by the fire or the garage door. By this time he is a good boy and can be left alone until bedtime.
If Scooby is not by my side he is up to no good. But he is not destuctive (only with paper) he steals toys, shoes and his favourite right now Xmas ornaments.
He also has a crazy routine with my two teenage boys and my Dh where he runs as fast as he can around the house almost crashing into the walls and doors. They find this hysterical. He does this until he is exhausted and flops down on the floor. Crazy boy.
Another two years oh no I need a puppy nanny lol.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If I'm not home, they sleep*

My husband says they sleep in our bed when I'm not home. If I am home, they follow me where ever I go. If I am on the computer, they are sleeping...but if I move, they are up.

If I go for long walks, they go. If I take them to a park or a yard, they run around and then come hang out with me. They sleep a lot. They sleep on me at night. Riki at my feet, Daisy on my chest or on my arm.

After they eat, they usually RLH for a half an hour and jump all over the furniture. After a bath, they run all over the house rubbing their faces all over the carpet or the couches.

They drink water about every couple of hours, they go outside to do their business first thing in the morning, after breakfast, around noonish, around three, after dinner, and before bed. Riki sometimes goes out the doggy door in the middle of the night to pee one more time.

They hide at night because that is when I groom them. Riki hides between the couch and the table and Daisy hides under a chair. The also hide when they see me folding towels because this is also a signal for a bath.

They know what do you want to see your friends means...which means we are going somewhere to see other havanese. They also know let's go get Alana, which means we are going to pick Alana up from school. They seem to know the days that I go to work without them...as they stand at the top of the stairs watching me and don't go down....

They have their routines...but if I get those leashes out, they are always ready to go and go and go...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have a routine too...

Up at 6am weekdays, around 6:30-7:00 on weekends.
Outside for potty and then naps on the couch while Mommy has coffee and the favorite pink blankie.
Perk up when the kids start coming down around 7:15 and then breakfast and a potty trip outside.
Playtime with each other until they tire out and they sleep wherever I am in the house. They follow me everywhere.
Usually a potty break for them after I have lunch.
Kids start getting home after 2pm, my oldest is a Senior on work release from school. They perk up for a bit as kids come in but still sleep a lot until their dinner time around 5:30-6:00 and another potty break.
They play or go for a walk, run around the yard doing RLH.
When we settle in for the evening they look for laps to snuggle into, last break around 9:30-10:00 and then bedtime.

If I go out during the day they go into their crates and get a Kong so they're happy to go in, that's the only time they get Kongs.

I was surprised at how much they sleep too! They still don't have run of the main floor of the house because Gracie isn't trustworthy yet so they're in the family room, kitchen and breakfast room, and laundry room. Hmmm.....that seems to be where I am all day too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We too have a routine that they know and like to follow:

6:45 potty and piddle call. They sleep or sit at the front door watching the fun outside until I get back from my morning walk.

7:30 breakfast time for us and them followed by their potty call. They run around, wrestle, chase each other and promptly start dozing off. 

On the days I do my regular errands, they sleep in our bed while I am gone. The days I am home, they follow me everywhere. 

Around 10-11 we go for a walk if the weather permits. I take them out 3-4 times a day and we walk up and down our little street. They love it. 

Nap time is 2-4. If I ever doze off, Lizzie promptly wakes me up at 4. We then go for a stroll. They eat a snack after the walk. 

Dinner time is 5:30 -6:00. I play with them for about 30 minutes, then groom them. We have a potty break and then they play with each other or sleep until DH gets home and it's play time again. 

They sleep until the last potty call at 10pm and then it's bedtime for all of us. On the weekends, they like to sleep in until DH gets up. 

Leaving them alone has never been an issue. They never chewed on anything even as puppies. They even leave the toilet paper and mazagine rack that sits on the floor alone.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

SO interesting....thanks everyone for sharing what your days are like. I really enjoyed hearing you all describe the routines. So many similarities. Kiipling will sleep too unless I get up..then he follows. If he's quiet and out of my sight he's stolen a sock, toy or ornament. He RLH right after our morning walk and then settles right down. So endearing these little guys!

But oh....2 years??? I was kinda hoping for 1....

:-\


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I kind of wondered about this, too. I always felt Marble slept way too much, but it seems like it's pretty common after reading everyone's routine. My son takes him out in the morning, and then Marble lays under my chair or right next to my while I work. If I move, he follows me. If he is not near me, I go looking for him, because he is usually digging in my kids' trash or searching through their rooms. He lays outside the door while I shower, and I put him in his xpen while I cook and eat lunch. If I leave, he either comes with or he is left in his xpen if no one is here. He has his spurts of energy when the kids come home and a RLH and a walk in the evening. I usually try to have one of my kids keep him in their room for an hour at night just to break his dependence on me. He goes to sleep in his crate (with a treat, of course) at night next to my son or daughter.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine wake me about 7:30 every morning with kisses all over my face. We get up and go out for a quick potty and RLH. Then I have my coffee and try to read the paper with all three on my lap and Gabby trying to drink the coffee. Then Gabby tortures them until everyone finally falls asleep. 
The rest of the day is never routine. They are velcroed to me if I am home.
Carole


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> SO interesting....thanks everyone for sharing what your days are like. I really enjoyed hearing you all describe the routines. So many similarities. Kiipling will sleep too unless I get up..then he follows. If he's quiet and out of my sight he's stolen a sock, toy or ornament. He RLH right after our morning walk and then settles right down. So endearing these little guys!
> 
> But oh....2 years??? I was kinda hoping for 1....
> :-


I'm sure there are some who are trustworthy earlier... I think her point was that there's nothing "wrong" if a puppy isn't trustworthy before then. I think that part of the "problem" with Kodi is that I purposely chose a puppy with a bit of an adventurous disposition because I wanted to do agility with him later. I think his adventurous nature leads him into "trouble" when he doesn't have a suitable amount of structure and supervision.<g>

I think 1 is unrealistic for most puppies though.<g>


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Mine wake me about 7:30 every morning Carole


Ooohhhhh, I'm so jealous! BJ gets up at 5 a.m.! He sleeps in a pen by my bed, so I stumble outside with him and then try to persuade him to sleep on my bed for at least another half hour.... until he wakes Abby up and they both jump on me until I give in and get up. And I'm NOT an early morning person!!! Good thing they're both so cute. . . . . . .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm fortunate...Tucker sleeps in until I decide to get up. Even then, if he feels it is too early I have my shower, then have to insist he comes out with me to go potty, then I start the coffee. He's such a good little bed-buddy! I can get up anytime from 5 am to 8 am, and he stays with me, curled up against me, usually, until I wake up. 

He sleeps a lot during the day, after following me from room to room.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo is also 8 months old. He has never been an early riser, and will sleep until 8am some days, even if I get up earlier. He's a bit of a slow mover for the first hour, or was until recently when he has been beginning his mornings by furiously excavating holes in his fenced yard. This is the time of year when moles become active in Florida, and that seems to have started the digging, because he didn't do this prior to about a month ago.

We do a morning walk, about two miles, and then he will be fairly active or even get a little RLH until midmorning, when he settles in to nap for most of the day. We walk again before dark, and he can be very crazy active in the early evening. Most of the time he crashes by 8:30pm, and I send him out for a last bathroom visit at 10 or 11.

I do leave Mojo the house for short periods of time, and he really doesn't get into anything much except for the carpet on the bottom step of our living room stairs. It's shredded so badly that I just have given up. But often he doesn't do anything at all. If I'm leaving him for more than an hour or two, I crate him just to be on the safe side. He's really much more naughty when people are active in the house than when he's left alone.

He chooses to sleep in his crate even though he could sleep on our bed if he wished. But we crated him with the door shut for the first four months of his life, so I guess he came to feel safe there. He was housebroken by 12 weeks, and knock on wood, has never had an accident.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley typically sleeps in one of the girls' rooms/beds. He feels personally insulted when he gets woken up in the morning...he prompty tries to find someone else in the house that is still asleep..usually me...thank God for Teenagers getting themselves ready I am NOT an a.m. person. Since he is not allowed on our bed, I can't let him up there until my husband leaves (<g>), so he leaves my room again and sort of watches the girls get ready. The second the last one closes the front door, he makes a beeline back to my room and whines until I cave....

I take him out of a 30 minute+ walk on most days, he tries to hide under a bed or somewhere when it rains..he books it upstairs when he sees the leash, LOL.

Throughout the day he gets moments of adrenaline rushes or something and he'll bring me a toy and dump it in front of me, and make me throw it until he is exhausted. He also likes to wrestle with my husband and taunts him with a deep growl when he's ready to go for that.

after 9pm or so he gets verrrrrrrrrrryy tired, but he'll stay with me until I go to bed and I'll stick them on one of the girls beds after taking him out one more time.

Talking about christmas ornaments...they had the most horrible show on animal vets one day where a dog had swallowed the top part and it had lodged itself sideways in his airways, so barely any air could get through. They were able to save him, but at that time I had toddlers and realized that they could do the same thing..scared me just to think about it...

Alexa


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

All that tail wagging is very tiring. Eating breakfast is tiring. Licking faces is tiring. hahaha Sounds like we all have about the same routine. We do a little training in the am with breakfast. I try to get them out for a RLH a few times a day. The first time out for RLH usually ends up as a sniff like h*ll. I'm a night owl so they are usually up with me again around midnight for another training session with their midnight snack. Eating is very tiring. When we are gone they sit at the window and wait for us to come home. That is it, just sit and wait and periodically bark at whoever may happen by.


----------

